
Netflix’s Letter to Shareholders [pdf] - kgwgk
https://s22.q4cdn.com/959853165/files/doc_financials/quarterly_reports/2019/q2/Q2-19-Shareholder-Letter-FINAL.pdf
======
kgwgk
> Paid membership grew by 2.7m, less than the 5.5m in Q2 a year ago and our
> 5.0m forecast.

> Much of our domestic, and eventually global, Disney catalog, as well as
> Friends , The Office , and some other licensed content will wind down over
> the coming years, freeing up budget for more original content. [...] From
> what we’ve seen in the past when we drop strong catalog content (Starz and
> Epix with Sony, Disney, and Paramount films, or 2nd run series from Fox, for
> example) our members shift over to enjoying our other great content.

